# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Lunch in Palm Beach

## phil62

Took a ride north on A1A and pulled in to Charley's Crab for a light lunch. This spot was often featured in the Lawrence Sanders books about Palm Beach featuring PI McNally. MacNally drove about in a MIATA. Being full sized folk, we rented a Sebring convertible for our Florida experience-BTW it is blue.  A major change from the traditional white usually rented on good old SBH. Back to lunch. Phil ordered Margharitas-the tallest ones I ever saw this beverage, yes with salt around the rim, served in-very refreshing. We had cold shrimp, oysters on the half shell, and lobster spring rolls. Remember, the operative words LIGHT LUNCH? HA! Then drove around and took in the exquisite waterfront homes and properties. As my late father in law used to say "Rich or poor, it's good to have money."  Wow, such splendor. What great landscaping. They take hedges to a new level here. Then back to the hotel-the oysters were kicking in..........

----------

